# Dirty external filter pipes, should I bother cleaning them?



## kaivalagi (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quick question, I have now had my tank for 3 months and the filter pipes are rather filthy.

Is there any maintenance you guys do or are the pipes left well alone?

Is there a risk of causing the "wrong" chemical buildup if they aren't cleaned once in a while?

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No chemicals to clean the pipes. Just get a tube brush made for cleaning them. I clean mine a couple times a year, more often even they are not opaque.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I hardly ever clean my fittings, pipes ect. ect. if needed I toss them into a solution of 3 part hot water and 1 part 30% Acetic acid (CH3COOH) leave them over night and rinse clean under the tab.

I use hozes rather then pipe, they are cheap and easy to change if they should close up.

After 3 months there should'nt be any problems, but it won't hurt to give them a scrub.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about the buildup in relation to your water parameters... It MAY cause flow problems though...

I find this happens with new tanks for some reason. I've also found that the buildup will plateau, or taper off, after a certain amount of time.

As mentioned, tube cleaners found at your LFS are great for clearing it away. There are some that are quite long and reach far, which is good.


----------



## kaivalagi (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys

It sounds like I ought to think about getting a spare set of hoses to swap out when I want to scrub the ones there right now...otherwise I have no filtration or heating (I use a Hydor external heater)


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

While it never hurts to have a little extra tubing laying around, I wouldn't bother buying spare tubes just for the sake of cleaning. By the time you hook up the spares you'd be done cleaning the dirty ones. One of those long skinny tube brushes workes great. The gunk comes off easily because its wet and soft. I have some tubes that are too long to reach the middle of from either end. Here's what I do:
Tie a weight to one end of some fishing line and the other end to the brush. On the other end of the brush tie another length of fishing line. Drop the weight through the tube until it comes out the other end. Place your foot on the tubing and grab each end of the fishing line. Work it back and forth until clean. Done.

I don't even bother cleaning my tubes anymore though.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

fishEH said:


> While it never hurts to have a little extra tubing laying around, I wouldn't bother buying spare tubes just for the sake of cleaning. By the time you hook up the spares you'd be done cleaning the dirty ones. One of those long skinny tube brushes workes great. The gunk comes off easily because its wet and soft. I have some tubes that are too long to reach the middle of from either end. Here's what I do:
> Tie a weight to one end of some fishing line and the other end to the brush. On the other end of the brush tie another length of fishing line. Drop the weight through the tube until it comes out the other end. Place your foot on the tubing and grab each end of the fishing line. Work it back and forth until clean. Done.
> 
> I don't even bother cleaning my tubes anymore though.


That's exactly what we do to clean out beer tubing lines. Just about the same diameter as well, so we do have the brushes available. Just have to use them for one of the other...not both


----------



## kaivalagi (Nov 30, 2009)

Tinga said:


> That's exactly what we do to clean out beer tubing lines. Just about the same diameter as well, so we do have the brushes available. Just have to use them for one of the other...not both


I have never seen how bad dirty beer tubing looks, if it looked like my tubing I think it would put me off beer on tap for good


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't bother with brushes. They never seem to be quite as handy as rags and they have to be washed or cleaned themselves before put away. I use cord with a small rag cut to fit so that it can be puled back and forth throught the tube or pipe. I've found I can puncture or cut soft tubing with wire or brushes. It leaves you in the middle of cleaning with a split tube and it is usually when the replacement is hard to get. I only clean when doing something else or if the flow is restricted.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

kaivalagi said:


> Tinga said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what we do to clean out beer tubing lines. Just about the same diameter as well, so we do have the brushes available. Just have to use them for one of the other...not both
> ...


Awww I wish we could keg our beer. We brew out own beer and it can get quite messy in the fermentation process with the blow off tubes. Ever seen a 12 oz bottle dropped and then have it fizz and explode....Imagine 5 gallons doing the same thing


----------

